# How do we get our litter of 4 nervous kittens to the vets?



## Alyson Jayne (Oct 7, 2011)

We've had four 3mth old feral kittens living in our apartment for a month now. This morning we have an appointment for the vet so they can have their first set of vaccinations. We have a huge cage which we put food in. Unfortunately all four didn't go in at the same time, so we thought we'd settle for the three who entered. However, when we lowered the door to the cage they went mental, throwing themselves about, and one managed to escape through a 2cm gap which presented itself before the latch was secured properly and is now hiding.

Once (if) we manage to get all four done the vets, we need to take them back in a months time for the 2nd and final vaccinations. I don't know how we will do it!

How have other people with litters of kittens managed to do the vet thing?
We're at our wits end!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Are these going to be socialized and adopted or returned to the colony? If you are socializing and adopting out, It may help to desensitize them to the crate. Kyra(my first) was not a feral, but she had misgivings about the crate. I left it lying around in conspicuous areas with a special treat or toy in it(with NO door on). When she got used to seeing it/playing in it, we put the door on and let her get used to that. Then we made a game of it, put toy or treat in box. Let kitty enter box, close box. Play with/give treats through the bars for less than 30 sec, open box, praise kitty and toss toy across room. Slowly build up the time kitty spends in crate and eventually kitty will not mind the crate. 

It worked for me anyway. Good luck, I am sure I will be going through this as soon as tomorrow. I heard from a neighbor that my colony may be larger than I thought, and that they bring kittens to a dumpster down the street to learn to hunt. :?


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Individual carriers might be easier and prevent unwanted escapees when it's time to open the cage.

Have you looked at theese links with videos on socializing your little ones?http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/125860-taming-caring-feral-kittens-cats.html#post687499


----------



## Alyson Jayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Pixall said:


> Are these going to be socialized and adopted or returned to the colony? If you are socializing and adopting out, It may help to desensitize them to the crate. Kyra(my first) was not a feral, but she had misgivings about the crate. I left it lying around in conspicuous areas with a special treat or toy in it(with NO door on). When she got used to seeing it/playing in it, we put the door on and let her get used to that. Then we made a game of it, put toy or treat in box. Let kitty enter box, close box. Play with/give treats through the bars for less than 30 sec, open box, praise kitty and toss toy across room. Slowly build up the time kitty spends in crate and eventually kitty will not mind the crate.
> 
> It worked for me anyway. Good luck, I am sure I will be going through this as soon as tomorrow. I heard from a neighbor that my colony may be larger than I thought, and that they bring kittens to a dumpster down the street to learn to hunt. :?


Good idea Pixall. In preparation for taking the remaining two kittens to the vet, we put a blanket and their water bowl into their cage, left it in the kitchen over the weekend and gave them their meals just outside of it each day. When it came to trapping the remaining two kittens this morning it went really smoothly. And putting a blanket over the top straight away really helps as they stop freaking out instantly once that's done.




Nora B said:


> Individual carriers might be easier and prevent unwanted escapees when it's time to open the cage.
> 
> Have you looked at theese links with videos on socializing your little ones?http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/125860-taming-caring-feral-kittens-cats.html#post687499


Thanks for your suggestion Nora. We were definitely being a bit too ambitious to think we could trap all four of them in the cage at once and even if we had, it wouldn't have worked once they arrived the vet as she found just the two more than an handful! Unfortunately we don't have the resources to buy four individual carriers, but dealing with them in pairs with the cage is manageable at least.


----------

